# question about model 27-2 revolver



## mt.dew (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently purchased a S&W model 27-2 357,It is stamped 357 only on the barrel, may I also use 38 special rounds for practice?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes.......


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mt.dew said:


> I recently purchased a S&W model 27-2 357,It is stamped 357 only on the barrel, may I also use 38 special rounds for practice?


yes, for practice or any other reason.... your gun will not mind a bit


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't neglect to give the chambers in the cylinder a good cleaning after shooting a lot of .38 Special ammo, especially if you shoot unjacketed lead. A carbon (and lead) ring will form, after a while, that will not allow .357 magnum rounds to seat properly in the chamber. If it gets dirty enough, it will push a .357 cartridge back far enough to drag against the frame, when the cylinder rotates, and you will think your gun is broke.


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes you can shoot 38 special, 38+P, and 357 enjoy your gun, model 27's are nice guns.


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Listen to Bisley; enough .38s will indeed cause an issue. Otherwise, not to worry, a traditional and very classy .357.
Moon


----------

